# pellets



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

How much do bags of pellets cost? Looking in Leroy Merlin here in Spain they sell 1/2 pallet which has 36 bags of 15kg per bag which works out at 3.59 euros per bag. Is this a similar price in Portugal or can you get cheaper from a local supplier. Can anyone answer this? We will be living in Castanheira de Pera area.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You'll only be a 10 minute drive from my wife & I then....... & that means your nearest Intermarche will be Figueiro dos Vinhos & your nearest Bricomarche will be Pombal........ both of which are selling 15 kg bags of pellets for €3.99 per bag.

I'm told you can reduce that by (I think) about 25c per bag by buying from a bulk supplier but you have to go further to collect.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We buy bulk at same prices to your Spanish one, sometimes a bit cheaper but then places like Continente will have offers or various promo's so we take advantage then and top up


----------



## genialgeorge (Apr 25, 2013)

Lidl and Continent sell them, but not until about mid November. Price last year was just under €4.00 a bag. Continent will deliver Álgarve


----------

